# Freeride und Downhill TREFF



## theAccu (13. Dezember 2013)

Hi Leute ...

Suche Leute aus Frankfurt und Umgebung zum FR/DH
Bin 2 Mal die Woche am Schneckenberg(Bombenkrater)
Kenne leider nicht so viele Spots an den man es ordendlich 
krachen lassen kann .... Da ich den Sport erst seit diesem Jahr
betreibe ...

Suche gleichgesinnte für Bergabfahrten, Bikeparks , Trails usw.
Für lange touren und Bergauffahrten  ist mein bike zu schwer und meine Dämpfer nicht feststellbar ...


----------



## Torque2009 (13. Dezember 2013)

Hi. Mein Kumpel und Ich fahren auch erst seit diesem Jahr. Im Sommer waren wir meistens in Beerfelden. Aber auch mal Winterberg und Willingen. 
Seit kurzen fahren wir auch im Bombenkrater, diese Woche waren wir 3 mal da. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal oder hat sich schon gesehen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2013)

Da gab's vor ein paar Jahren mal so ein Grüppchen namens "Freireiter". Deren Thread ist aber inzwischen irgendwo auf Seite 2 oder 3 des Frankfurter Lokalforums versickert. Ich weiss nicht, ob die noch aktiv sind.

Ansonsten gibt es für die eher Abwärtsorientierten noch Wheels over Frankfurt - Einfach mal googeln.


----------



## theAccu (14. Dezember 2013)

wann seit ihr den so am bombenkrater werde morgen um 13uhr mal rüber fahren ...


----------



## Torque2009 (14. Dezember 2013)

So wie es aussieht sind wir morgen auch da. Uhrzeit wird noch geklärt aber wenn du um 13uhr da bist wird man sich bestimmt übern weg laufen. 

Komme mit Dirtbike und der andere mit nem 2013er Canyon Torque FRX.


----------



## Downhiller16 (19. Dezember 2013)

also fahre auch mal im bombenkrater und wie ich es mitbekommen hatte damals , ist der Freeride Thread er zu touren tendiert , aber schließe mich euch einfach mal an beim fahren


----------



## theAccu (19. Dezember 2013)

Super sind morgen wieder da ... Schreib morgen noch mal rein wann ich da bin


----------



## Downhiller16 (19. Dezember 2013)

bin denke ich montag oder sonntag an der burg , aber denke sowas sollte man dann vllt über pn schreiben ,also die genauen Lagen


----------



## Torque2009 (19. Dezember 2013)

Komm morgen mal gegen 14 Uhr in Offenbach vorbei. Da kann man auch mal quatschen wegen der Burg. Würde da auch mal hin wollen.


----------



## theAccu (19. Dezember 2013)

Alles klar versuche bischen früher da zu sein bin aber noch unterwechs mal schaun wann ich aufstehe .... aber 14 uhr spätestens


----------



## allmtb (20. Dezember 2013)

hi, ich wohne nahe bad soden und fahre bisher eigentlich immer nur die trails beim hardtbergturm (da hinter den tennisplätzen bei neuenhain), kennt sonst jemand noch da ums eck ein paar gute strecken?  - möglichst freeride/dh strecken mit sprüngen, die beim hardbergturm sind zwar ganz nett, aber sooo anspruchsvoll sind die jetzt nicht und speed bekommt man da auch nicht drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhiller16 (21. Dezember 2013)

Bikeparks oder trails ?


----------



## allmtb (21. Dezember 2013)

was hast du denn anzubieten?^^ - der nächste bikepark ist ja nur beerfelden, ich such also nach trails da in der nähe - ich hoffe auch immer noch sehr, dass die dh strecken von woffm bald umgegesetzt werden.. - beerfelden werd ich nächstes jahr auch wieder fahren, aber n guter spot nahe der von mir genannten umgebung zum trainieren wäre halt schon nice...


----------



## Downhiller16 (21. Dezember 2013)

Also an trails leider net so viel , zum einem weil mir so viele net bekannt sind und zum anderen es auch net so viele hier gibt 
Da gibt es einmal Taunus am Feldberg da grad ,dann eben offenbach,Darmstadt die Burg und sonst währen die anderen zu weit für dich und er dirt lastig ^^ und gibt noch bei Wiesbaden was ,aber weis darüber nichts genaues
An Bikeparks sieht es bissl anders aus ,da gibt es ja Beerfelden ,Stromberg,Trippstadt ,dass sind so die 3 Parks die 1 bis 1 1/2 stunden weg liegen , den rest dürfte dir denke ich bekannt sein , wie Winterberg etc oder ?


----------



## allmtb (21. Dezember 2013)

mir war alles von dir genannte bis auf trippstadt bekannt, aber alle orte sind leider echt nicht besonders nah, da sind offenbach und feldberg mit ner halben stunde auto immer noch am nähesten, ziemlich bitter eigentlich xD - ich will mehr trails für mammolshain und umgebung


----------



## Hopi (21. Dezember 2013)

allmtb schrieb:


> mir war alles von dir genannte bis auf trippstadt bekannt, aber alle orte sind leider echt nicht besonders nah, da sind offenbach und feldberg mit ner halben stunde auto immer noch am nähesten, ziemlich bitter eigentlich xD - ich will mehr trails für mammolshain und umgebung




Feldberg sind doch keine 30 Minuten mit dem Auto.

Gibt einige Trails auf und an dem Feldberg, aber da hat der liebe Gott auch das hochtreten davor gesetzt. Also wenn ich hier lese, dass Leute jammern, weil ihr Bike zu schwer und die Dämpfer nicht feststellbar sind, frage ich mich oft, was ich falsch mache, ich kann mit meinem Rad den Feldberg rauffahren (mit nur einem Kettenblatt) 180mm Eingelenker und auch um die 17Kg Gewicht.
Die Freireiter gibt es auch noch, die fahren auch recht häufig. (auch mit schweren Bikes und ohne Dämpfer Lockout).


----------



## allmtb (21. Dezember 2013)

ich wohne in sulzbach, das sind mitm auto zum feldberg 25 min (laut googlemaps) - ich hab natürlich nichts gegen hochtreten, aber das verhältnis von hochtreten/abfahrt sollte stimmen  - und ich trete mein wicked pro auch überall hoch, da jammer ich nicht^^ - auch wenn du mit deiner kiste bestimmt noch etwas mehr leistest als ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (22. Dezember 2013)

25 min brauchst du bis auf den Feldberg, da willst du aber doch gar nicht hin...
Sulzbach bis Hohemark sind 18 min. Wenn du in Kronberg aus dem Auto springst noch mal ne ganze Ecke kürzer.
Oder park in Falkenstein, da gibt's einiges schönes.


----------



## theAccu (22. Dezember 2013)

Habs mir schon angetan auf den feldberg hoch zu fahren ... nur war von dem trail den ich gefunden habe ein bischen entäuscht ... war zu viel quälerei und zu wenig spaß... hab ne ewigkeit hoch gebraucht ... und bin das bischen was mir empfohlen wurde schnell wieder unten gewesen ... hat sich meiner meinug nach nicht gelohnt... da wirds bestimmt noch was besseres geben aber was gut angelegtes glaube ich nicht ..


----------



## Hopi (22. Dezember 2013)

Dann musst Du halt warten, bis Beerfelden wieder aufmacht oder zur Burg fahren und hoffen, dass Du jemanden findest, der dich immer mit rauf nimmt.  Am Feldberg fährt man Touren, baut dort immer ein paar Trails ein. 

Wir fahren nicht mal mehr mit dem Auto zum Feldberg sondern starten von der Haustür, fahren auf den Feldberg dort einige Trails und dann wieder heim. Und wir wohnen nicht näher am Feldberg als Du. Aber wie ich schon mal schrieb, das rauffahren gehört dazu.


----------



## theAccu (22. Dezember 2013)

zum feldberg bin ich auch von der tür aus gefahren ... von nähe offenbach... war die erfahrung wert ... fahre aber selber auch noch strecken mit meinem rennrad.... da ist mir der feldberg schon viel lieber ... muss damit natürlich trails auslassen ... aber macht auch spaß so da hoch zufahren und sich da in der umgebung zu bewegen ..


----------



## fastmike (23. Dezember 2013)

ohje was hier wieder fürn quatsch verzapft wird.
am feldberg werden ausschliesslich "touren" gefahren,vielleicht weils gerade hip ist.
mit bigbike ist halt schieben oder shuttlen angesagt.
die meisten enduristen sind doch die,die bremswellen erzeugen und trails kaputtbremsen!
der feldberg ist hier weit und breit der höchste berg mit knapp 900 m,also schon brauchbar zum downhillen.
lasst euch nicht entmutigen,schnappt euer bigbike und geht fahren.
war gestern erst oben und wurde beim schieben von den cc´lern und enduristen fast schon blöd angeschaut mit meinem dicken bock.
aber als ich dann mal gesehen hab,wie die meisten bei den bodenverhältnissen runtergeschneckt kahmen musst ich echt lachen.

merry XMAS


----------



## PR-Music (28. Dezember 2013)

mein bike wiegt 17kg, die Feder setze ich mittels eines kleinen spanngurtes von 170mm auf 70mm herab, Sattel hoch und trete das ding hoch. dauert llänger als mit einem AL, dafür bin ich schneller wenns nach unten geht.  Als weiterer Tipp kann ich empfehlen das grösste Zahnrad hinten gegen ein 46er zu tauschen, dann kann man auch mit einer 10-Gangschaltung hoch. Oder warten bis April, dann fährt wieder der Weiltalshuttel hoch


----------



## allmtb (28. Dezember 2013)

@Asrael - wo gibts in hohemark schöne trails? - ich war da noch nie und hab keinerlei Ahnung von den dortigen Strecken 

Viele Grüße,
Allmtb


----------



## Asrael (28. Dezember 2013)

Die Trails gehen alle in Richtung Hohemark. 
Du parkst also an der Hohemark und fährst auf den Feldberg, Altkönig oder Sandplacken. Von dort gibt es eine ganze Menge Trails, von flowig bis technisch anspruchsvoll, zurück zur Hohemark.


----------



## allmtb (28. Dezember 2013)

ok danke, werd ich die tage mal erkundschaften 
wo parkst du dann? bei ubahn station oberursel-hohemark?


----------



## Asrael (29. Dezember 2013)

Am Taunus-Informationszentrum ist ein recht großer bezahlparkplatz. Kostet 3€ für den ganzen Tag, allerdings gibt's drumherum auch einige kostenlose Parkplätze.
Bist du mit GPS unterwegs?
Falls ja schau doch mal auf gpsies.com nach ein paar Tracks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PR-Music (29. Dezember 2013)

in mörfelden-Walldorf ist noch die wernertanne (klein aber fein) und in der Nähe von Aschaffenburg in einsenbach beim olympiapark zwei strecken. ansonsten kann ich jedem fast jeden Sonntag die Tour von der hohemmark mit eureka oft Frankfurt empfehlen. einfach mal bei fratzebuch suchen. die kennen die verweise träume im Taunus sehr gut. ausserdem ist es der Verein der vermutlich es 2014 schafft im Taunus zwei offizielle downhilltrails durchzuführen- und umzusetzen.


----------



## PR-Music (29. Dezember 2013)

arghh blöde Autokorrektur: der Verein heisst wheels of frankfurt und die kennen die freeride trails Taunus


----------



## Ghostriders (29. Dezember 2013)

Hi, wir fahren morgen 11Uhr ab HM , langsam bergauf und Trails bergab. Wer Lust hat kann mitfahren. ( Parkplatz U Bahn)


----------



## allmtb (29. Dezember 2013)

nochmal danke asrael


----------



## theAccu (30. Dezember 2013)

Ghostriders schrieb:


> Hi, wir fahren morgen 11Uhr ab HM , langsam bergauf und Trails bergab. Wer Lust hat kann mitfahren. ( Parkplatz U Bahn)


Wäre gerne dabei gewesen ...schreib beim nächten mal einfach wieder mal rein ... Bin dann auf jeden fall dabei..


----------



## Igetyou (1. Januar 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da gab's vor ein paar Jahren mal so ein Grüppchen namens "Freireiter". Deren Thread ist aber inzwischen irgendwo auf Seite 2 oder 3 des Frankfurter Lokalforums versickert. Ich weiss nicht, ob die noch aktiv sind.
> 
> Ansonsten gibt es für



Die Freireiter sind noch sehr aktiv.Machen jetzt mehr über Face Book!

Schaut einfach mal nach "Freireiten - Frankfurt"!!


----------



## Chrissdk (16. Februar 2014)

Hi komme auch aus Of und hätte mal lust auf Krater, wa da früher ab und zu mimt dirtbike aber mit meinem dh /fr bike noch nie


----------



## Torque2009 (16. Februar 2014)

Wollte morgen gegen 15:30 uhr hin. Komm vorbei. ;-)


----------



## Chrissdk (16. Februar 2014)

hab nicht immer Zeit da ich tagsüber den Hund hüten muss ^^und mitnehmen bringt nix da das dann umentspannt ist wenn ich immer auf den achten muss. Du fährst auch n torque Frx ? Biste bei FB ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torque2009 (17. Februar 2014)

Jep. 2013er FRX Whipzone.


----------



## theAccu (19. Februar 2014)

Sind freitag wieder ab 13 uhr am bombenkrater offenbach


----------



## Chrissdk (21. Februar 2014)

wa da


----------



## RufunRunner (21. Februar 2014)

Hallo
würde gerne morgen spontan nach Beerfelden fahren und habe noch 2 Plätze im Auto frei 
Bei Interesse einfach bei mir melden!


----------



## Chrissdk (21. Februar 2014)

Ich wollte Sonntag evtl fahren


----------



## RufunRunner (21. Februar 2014)

Sonntag wäre natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrissdk (21. Februar 2014)

Woher kommst du / Ihr ?


----------



## RufunRunner (21. Februar 2014)

Komme aus Frankfurt aber im Moment bin ich auf Heimat Urlaub im Taunus


----------



## Chrissdk (24. Februar 2014)

Werde versuchen morgen mal gegen Nachmittag zum Krater zu kommen. Diesmal bisi Hardtail Aktion.


----------



## Torque2009 (25. Februar 2014)

Heut sind ein paar Leute ab 15,16 uhr da! Man sieht sich!


----------



## AlpinistTimm (12. Mai 2014)

Wann seid ihr am Bombenkrater in Offenbach? Suche noch Biker.Grüße Timm


----------



## theAccu (13. Mai 2014)

Servus ... Bei mir erst wieder ende der woche.. Mir ist in lac blanc die bremse kaputt gegangen ... Habs erst wieder zum wochenende behoben... Werde  reinschreiben wenn ich dei bremse reparirt habe und an krater fahre ... Gruß sascha


----------



## Thomas130 (24. Juli 2014)

Hi,
Ich bin neu in Frankfurt und ich will heute nach Schloss Frankenstein fahren (ende nachmittag) zu FR/DH fahren.
Ist da viel los in die woche?


----------



## theAccu (24. Juli 2014)

Ne viel wird da unter der woche net sein... 
Wunsche dir viel spaS..


----------



## Sebastian1996 (29. November 2015)

Hi ich suche auch nach gleichgesinnten im Bereich FR und DH schreib mich doch einfach mal an. Ich wohne übrigens in Hainburg bei Haunau


----------

